# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Transdev myi Veolia Transport Westin

## deepthroat

"VT Westin liiketoiminta siirtyy Jari Kaari Oy:lle

Transdev Finland Oy on tehnyt liiketoimintakaupan koko Veolia Transport West Oy:n toiminnasta. Veolia Transport West Oy:n liiketoiminta siirtyy kokonaisuudessaan uudelle omistajalle Jari Kaari Oy:lle 1.7.2015.

Koko henkilökunta siirtyy kaupan mukana uudelle omistajalle. Kauppaan sisältyvät 19 linja-autoa sekä nykyiset Veolia Transport West Oy:n vuokratilat.

Jari Kaari Oy:n kotipaikka on Teuvan Norinkylässä. Kaupan myötä yrityksen hoitama linjaliikenne Etelä-Pohjanmaalla ja Satakunnassa kasvaa merkittävästi. Jari Kaari Oy:llä on myös taksi- ja tilausmatkaliiketoimintaa.

 Liiketoimintakaupan myötä Veolia Transport West Oy:n ammattitaitoinen henkilökunta saa uuden kodin, jossa heillä on paremmat mahdollisuudet kehittää linja-autoliiketoimintaa. Samalla Transdev Finland Oy keskittyy kaupunkiliikenteeseen. Toivotan hyvää jatkoa Jari Kaari Oy:n uudelle aluevaltaukselle, sanoo Transdev Finland Oy:n toimitusjohtaja Sami Ojamo."

Eli viimeinen ex. Veolian nyk. Transdevin vakiovuoro yms. liikenteeseen pohjautunut yksikkö on myyty. Mielenkiinnolla seuraan, koska tuo PK-seudun kaupunkiliikenneyksikko, joko myydään tai sitteen alkaa levittäytyä esimerkiksi Turkuun . Tampereelle tuskin on paluuta , tai ei kai sitä koskaan tiedä..

----------


## kuukanko

> Tampereelle tuskin on paluuta , tai ei kai sitä koskaan tiedä..


Nettisivuillaan he kertovat olevansa hyvin kiinnostuneita Tampereen ratikan liikennöinnistä.

----------

